# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Stupid people that insist on being stupid.

## CymekSniper

Whenever I try to explain something about computer software and programs people close their ears and don't listen and insist that they are correct. When I tried explaining to my brother that it was possible to exploit e-mail for illegal file sharing he just said that it was a dumb idea and that there were easier ways it could be done. He was correct that there were easier ways it could be done, but wrong that it was a dumb idea due to the fact that this would be a completely new technique of piracy. It would be even more viable if a certain website that allowed you to turn your gmail account into a 30 gig external HD would get fixed by its lazy staff.

Last year during school sometime near the end of the year our teacher had nothing left for us to do so he let us use the computers on the last week to play pocket tanks. The computers had the basic version of pocket tanks so one of my classmates brought the full version with all the extensions on a usb drive. My friend also wanted to get the full version and just so happened to have a usb drive with him. We looked up the folder in the computer's program files and opened it. It was then the on looker/big lug named James came in and said, "Copy and paste this program" and pointed out the executable file. I tried explaining to him that it was just the executable file and that my friend needed the entire Pocket Tanks folder on his usb. Nope, according to James the executable was the entire game. BLA BLA BLA we got into a big argument that ended with me saying "Do you know ANYTHING about computers?" 
He replied "Ya, I built a computer"
I stopped right then realizing James was beyond repair and that he could never realize that building a computer had absolutely nothing to do with the problem at hand due to the fact that it involved HARDWARE not SOFTWARE.

Yesterday my friends were talking about a porno DVD that one in our group had recently acquired. The antagonist of this story wanted him to burn a copy because he couldn't find any good porn videos on the internet. I told the computer challenged fool that he could get anything and everything he wanted off of Bit Torrent if he were so inclined. He stated that he didn't want to get any viruses from file sharing programs and dismissed the idea, exposing the fact that he didn't know shit about torrents or file sharing programs. I tried my best to explain to him that Bit torrent wasn't a file sharing program but no luck. As the argument went on, I told him that he wouldn't get any viruses from file sharing programs if he didn't download the executable files. Once again, the fool rolled in his own ignorance as he said, "Dude, you don't know shit, file sharing programs give you viruses no matter what you download." 
I tried my very very best in this last effort to explain to him that even if they did, he could just download anti-virus and anti-spyware programs. He replied "Anti-virus programs don't do anything, they scan it and then you have to pay for the service. They just give you more spyware. " 
Obviously he was unaware that there were anti-spyware programs that were actually viruses in disguise and had no knowledge of AVG free.

I have many more stories to tell about  and the stories which I've posted above are actually in a nut shell, there's alot more to them.

I just don't get it. Why do people ridicule me when I have the correct knowledge about computers and will happily give them the information they need to become as computer savvy as I? Why won't they just listen to the voice of enlightenment?

I won't deny I have before, but I really don't pirate or do anything illegal. I am very knowledgeable in all aspects of the internet and know the basics of html.

----------


## Replicon

Some people are just wired that way. They will say viruses come from here and there, but ultimately, viruses and spyware come from their idiotic falling for every popup that's disguised to look like an actual error message that says something like "your internet is running slow, click here to make it run fast" and that just opens the floodgates. It's best to leave those people alone and let them wallow in their own ignorance. You can't save them all. There are too many of them. Why else would AOL be so successful? Some say Oct 1, 1993 has finally come in 2005, but I beg to differ  :wink2:

----------


## M-Cat

Ha ha, nerds are funny. They think they're superior to people because they wasted their life on the computer. I once saw this guy having a nervous breakdown because someone pronounced "Linux" incorrectly,  ::D:

----------


## CymekSniper

> Ha ha, nerds are funny. They think they're superior to people because they wasted their life on the computer. I once saw this guy having a nervous breakdown because someone pronounced "Linux" incorrectly,



 Wasted? Now THAT'S funny. Computers are the future. And who says I'm a nerd? I don't want a job working with computers because I think programming and what not is really boring. The reason I have such  a large amount of computer-related knowledge is because it greatly helps me in my day to day life where there is growing influence of the computer. 

BTW all I was trying to do was help these idiots but they simply denied enlightening knowledge.

----------


## Ynot

> BTW all I was trying to do was help these idiots but they simply denied enlightening knowledge.



you could try going door-to-door and handing out pamphlets

----------


## Michael

> Wasted? Now THAT'S funny. Computers are the future. And who says I'm a nerd? I don't want a job working with computers because I think programming and what not is really boring. The reason I have such  a large amount of computer-related knowledge is because it greatly helps me in my day to day life where there is growing influence of the computer. 
> 
> BTW all I was trying to do was help these idiots but they simply denied enlightening knowledge.



Yes, wasted. It is definately a waste of life to sit at the computer all the time. Computers are not everything, you need to explore the world. Computers are the future, but eventually they will be so easy that anyone can use them and do anything they want with them. Get out of your house!!!!!!!

I'm only sayin this because I'm STUCK in the house for 2 weeks, and it's only been 1 so far. I've realised how much of a waste this is, and fuck I can't wait till my surgery shit heals and I can have fun again.

----------


## CymekSniper

> Yes, wasted. It is definately a waste of life to sit at the computer all the time. Computers are not everything, you need to explore the world. Computers are the future, but eventually they will be so easy that anyone can use them and do anything they want with them. Get out of your house!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm only sayin this because I'm STUCK in the house for 2 weeks, and it's only been 1 so far. I've realised how much of a waste this is, and fuck I can't wait till my surgery shit heals and I can have fun again.



And who says I don't? I just know a shitload about computers. You are using stereotypes my friend.

----------


## kichu

> you could try going door-to-door and handing out pamphlets



Ha ha!  That made me laugh out loud.  Thanks ynot.

----------


## CymekSniper

> you could try going door-to-door and handing out pamphlets



I guess I could but I don't want it to seem like I'm running a pasty-skinned computer cult.






Referencing: Watchtower religious zealots

----------


## arby

> you could try going door-to-door and handing out pamphlets



I do that =)

You should see the smiles on the enlightened peoples faces as they pull out their shotgun.

----------


## hopefullninja

God, I know what you mean. Most of these computer illiterate people I have broken through to and when they have a question they ask me, but some people(*cough*my mom)simply refuse to listen at all.
Mom:"So, why couldn't I get online today?"
Me:"Listen. Please try and stay with me here. I have told you-if the little green Ethernet cable is plugged in, it automatically connects us. And it will usually be connected."
Mom:"Well I couldn't find out how to get on the actual internet."
Me:"You couldn't find the browser icon?"
"What's a browser? Stop, wait, what's an icon?"
And so on. Very disturbing indeed. Oh, and Cymek, you've gotta learn more than just HTML. The real fun starts with JavaScript and CSS... ::bowdown::

----------


## Replicon

Hmm, careful though, there's a big difference between people who just don't know yet, and people who have been using this stuff for years and are just ignorant in spite of it. Someone like your mom, who just hasn't learned about this stuff, is perfectly normal to ask all those questions. If she's never heard the word "icon" before, of course she'll be confused when you dump a bucket of lingo on her, and define terms using even more lingo. I read about an experiment where the mouse (supposedly the most intuitive input device in computing) was given to someone who's never seen it before. This wasn't some dumbass, it was a highly intelligent PhD academic type who just happened never to have seen a mouse before. It took him a very long time to figure out how it works...

...I think the rantiness of this thread is more directed towards people who've been using their computers for a few years, and still haven't learned that touching the hot pot means you burn your hand (so to speak).

----------


## Ynot

> I read about an experiment where the mouse (supposedly the most intuitive input device in computing) was given to someone who's never seen it before. This wasn't some dumbass, it was a highly intelligent PhD academic type who just happened never to have seen a mouse before. It took him a very long time to figure out how it works...



Ha, Scotty on Startrek

"Hello Computer"
"Err, just use the keyboard"

----------


## R.D.735

A lot of computer illiterate people who would normally have no excuse to be computer illiterate, just don't seem to care about how computers work, as long as they do. This kind of behavior extends to many different subjects. I think they're afraid that if they learn something, it will push other memories out of their brain.

----------


## hopefullninja

Ah, but you see, my mom has been using computers long enough to what an icon should be. I seriously think she believes these are user friendly, which of course is true to an extent but you do have to make an effort to learn and remember.

----------


## CymekSniper

> Hmm, careful though, there's a big difference between people who just don't know yet, and people who have been using this stuff for years and are just ignorant in spite of it. Someone like your mom, who just hasn't learned about this stuff, is perfectly normal to ask all those questions. If she's never heard the word "icon" before, of course she'll be confused when you dump a bucket of lingo on her, and define terms using even more lingo. I read about an experiment where the mouse (supposedly the most intuitive input device in computing) was given to someone who's never seen it before. This wasn't some dumbass, it was a highly intelligent PhD academic type who just happened never to have seen a mouse before. It took him a very long time to figure out how it works...
> 
> ...I think the rantiness of this thread is more directed towards people who've been using their computers for a few years, and still haven't learned that touching the hot pot means you burn your hand (so to speak).



Ya that's the thing, Replicon, these people HAVE been using computers for about as long as I have if not longer (such as the case involving my brother) but they just won't fucking listen.

----------


## M-Cat

> Wasted? Now THAT'S funny. Computers are the future. And who says I'm a nerd? I don't want a job working with computers because I think programming and what not is really boring. The reason I have such  a large amount of computer-related knowledge is because it greatly helps me in my day to day life where there is growing influence of the computer. 
> 
> BTW all I was trying to do was help these idiots but they simply denied enlightening knowledge.



Sorry I offended you. no need to get defensive.

Kinda sad that our society is beginning to revolve around computers. Judging from replies, though, at least some people still value having a life.

----------


## Marvo

Cymek, you're a fucking idiot, and that's why you end up in situations like the ones you've mentioned.

First of, don't be a douche, because others are douches.
Second, don't expect people to understand everything you know and say.
Third, people don't just shut you of, but until you bring proper arguments, and not just "I've been messing with computers since I was 4, I know what the hell I'm talking about yo!", people won't respect your actual skill.
Forth, you may be smart, but that doesn't mean you know everything, and should act as such. Clearly, you were supperior in knowledge to your friends in the situations above, but don't shut *them* and all their arguments of, just because you know better. Ask them to explain, look for reason as to why they would bring up such inane claims.
Last, you're terrible at explaining stuff. If you live in an english speaking country, I suggest widening your repitoire of words. Not only computer lingo, but all kinds of words. Don't neccesarily use difficult words when you can, make it simple so people understand.

Now, I will come with a claim;

Linux's mascot is a walros wearing a Waldo hood. I know this, because I'm highly intelligent, and you're st00pid.

----------


## Michael

Battle of the nerdz is goin down!!!

----------


## Jeff777

> Cymek, you're a fucking idiot, and that's why you end up in situations like the ones you've mentioned.
> 
> First of, don't be a douche, because others are douches.
> Second, don't expect people to understand everything you know and say.
> Third, people don't just shut you of, but until you bring proper arguments, and not just "I've been messing with computers since I was 4, I know what the hell I'm talking about yo!", people won't respect your actual skill.
> Forth, you may be smart, but that doesn't mean you know everything, and should act as such. Clearly, you were supperior in knowledge to your friends in the situations above, but don't shut *them* and all their arguments of, just because you know better. Ask them to explain, look for reason as to why they would bring up such inane claims.
> Last, you're terrible at explaining stuff. If you live in an english speaking country, I suggest widening your repitoire of words. Not only computer lingo, but all kinds of words. Don't neccesarily use difficult words when you can, make it simple so people understand.
> 
> Now, I will come with a claim;
> ...



P.W.N.E.D

----------


## Jeff777

> Battle of the nerdz is goin down!!!



You realize as of THIS post you currently have 666 posts right? lolz

----------


## M-Cat

> You realize as of THIS post you currently have 666 posts right? lolz



Kind of a waste of a 666th post, if you ask me. He could've done better.

----------


## CymekSniper

> Cymek, you're a fucking idiot, and that's why you end up in situations like the ones you've mentioned.
> 
> First of, don't be a douche, because others are douches.
> Second, don't expect people to understand everything you know and say.
> Third, people don't just shut you of, but until you bring proper arguments, and not just "I've been messing with computers since I was 4, I know what the hell I'm talking about yo!", people won't respect your actual skill.
> Forth, you may be smart, but that doesn't mean you know everything, and should act as such. Clearly, you were supperior in knowledge to your friends in the situations above, but don't shut *them* and all their arguments of, just because you know better. Ask them to explain, look for reason as to why they would bring up such inane claims.
> Last, you're terrible at explaining stuff. If you live in an english speaking country, I suggest widening your repitoire of words. Not only computer lingo, but all kinds of words. Don't neccesarily use difficult words when you can, make it simple so people understand.
> 
> Now, I will come with a claim;
> ...



What the FUCK are you talking about? The above argument is purely a fabrication! You don't know me or what I do in these situations!

All of these situations begin with me calmly explaining whatever it may be, but then slowly escalate as they deny my knowledge and insist that they are correct without any evidence as to why. Therefore, I don't shut them and their arguments out for they have none. It's only when they persist not having arguments and claiming something to be true against my claims which are supported with good arguments when I get angry.

I really should report you to the admins for such an insolent post.


Oh and by the way, I've only been working with computers since about two years ago. I've learned much because I accept knowledge far easier.

----------


## Jeff777

> What the FUCK are you talking about? The above argument is purely a fabrication! You don't know me or what I do in these situations!
> 
> All of these situations begin with me calmly explaining whatever it may be, but then slowly escalate as they deny my knowledge and insist that they are correct without any evidence as to why. Therefore, I don't shut them and their arguments out for they have none. It's only when they persist not having arguments and claiming something to be true against my claims which are supported with good arguments when I get angry.
> 
> I really should report you to the admins for such an insolent post.
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, I've only been working with computers since about two years ago. I've learned much because I accept knowledge far easier.



_"I really should report you to the admins for such an insolent post."_

Lol, the entire post was funny but I must say, the italicized bit above was by far the funniest.  What would be the basis of your report?  So he demeaned your almighty unrivaled superior intellect, he told the truth, grow some balls and get over it.

----------


## CymekSniper

My god, Oneironaut don't say something about someone you don't know!

----------


## Ynot

> My god, Oneironaut don't say something about someone you don't know!



with that in mind, I'll go on what you've already said
two years experience
know the basics of HTML

in all honesty, you probably don't know jack
I started out on the ZX spectrum in 1989, and I don't know jack

"Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do" --Isaac Asimov

----------


## Sornaensis

> Ha ha, nerds are funny. They think they're superior to people because they wasted their life on the computer. I once saw this guy having a nervous breakdown because someone pronounced "Linux" incorrectly,



I don't think that kind of reply belongs here. 


Anyway, Cymek, i feel your pain. I have the same troulbes with all of the fools at my school... and even my computer TEACHER!!!! 

I know tons about software, and hardware.

----------


## Sornaensis

> with that in mind, I'll go on what you've already said
> two years experience
> know the basics of HTML
> 
> in all honesty, you probably don't know jack
> I started out on the ZX spectrum in 1989, and I don't know jack
> 
> "Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do" --Isaac Asimov



Too true.

I have six years of programming experience in a bunch of languages, and i am still not hardly developed yet.

----------


## CymekSniper

> with that in mind, I'll go on what you've already said
> two years experience
> know the basics of HTML
> 
> in all honesty, you probably don't know jack
> I started out on the ZX spectrum in 1989, and I don't know jack
> 
> "Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do" --Isaac Asimov



Oh, considering I learned all the basics within a few days and have halted my progress since, I think that's pretty good.

----------


## Sornaensis

> And so on. Very disturbing indeed. Oh, and Cymek, you've gotta learn more than just HTML. The real fun starts with JavaScript and CSS...



PSH. real fun is hack-master C, C++, D, Lisp, Java. REAL programming languages  :smiley: .

----------


## CymekSniper

> Oh, considering I learned all the basics within a few days and have halted my progress since, I think that's pretty good.



ok fine maybe not that short, more like a couple of weeks, but still learned pretty fast.

----------


## Sornaensis

> ok fine maybe not that short, more like a couple of weeks, but still learned pretty fast.



*Cough*Html is easy, duh*cough*  :tongue2: . Well, you should continue!

----------


## Grod

> Whenever I try to explain something about computer software and programs people close their ears and don't listen and insist that they are correct. When I tried explaining to my brother that it was possible to exploit e-mail for illegal file sharing he just said that it was a dumb idea and that there were easier ways it could be done. He was correct that there were easier ways it could be done, but wrong that it was a dumb idea due to the fact that this would be a completely new technique of piracy. It would be even more viable if a certain website that allowed you to turn your gmail account into a 30 gig external HD would get fixed by its lazy staff.
> 
> Last year during school sometime near the end of the year our teacher had nothing left for us to do so he let us use the computers on the last week to play pocket tanks. The computers had the basic version of pocket tanks so one of my classmates brought the full version with all the extensions on a usb drive. My friend also wanted to get the full version and just so happened to have a usb drive with him. We looked up the folder in the computer's program files and opened it. It was then the on looker/big lug named James came in and said, "Copy and paste this program" and pointed out the executable file. I tried explaining to him that it was just the executable file and that my friend needed the entire Pocket Tanks folder on his usb. Nope, according to James the executable was the entire game. BLA BLA BLA we got into a big argument that ended with me saying "Do you know ANYTHING about computers?" 
> He replied "Ya, I built a computer"
> I stopped right then realizing James was beyond repair and that he could never realize that building a computer had absolutely nothing to do with the problem at hand due to the fact that it involved HARDWARE not SOFTWARE.
> 
> Yesterday my friends were talking about a porno DVD that one in our group had recently acquired. The antagonist of this story wanted him to burn a copy because he couldn't find any good porn videos on the internet. I told the computer challenged fool that he could get anything and everything he wanted off of Bit Torrent if he were so inclined. He stated that he didn't want to get any viruses from file sharing programs and dismissed the idea, exposing the fact that he didn't know shit about torrents or file sharing programs. I tried my best to explain to him that Bit torrent wasn't a file sharing program but no luck. As the argument went on, I told him that he wouldn't get any viruses from file sharing programs if he didn't download the executable files. Once again, the fool rolled in his own ignorance as he said, "Dude, you don't know shit, file sharing programs give you viruses no matter what you download." 
> I tried my very very best in this last effort to explain to him that even if they did, he could just download anti-virus and anti-spyware programs. He replied "Anti-virus programs don't do anything, they scan it and then you have to pay for the service. They just give you more spyware. " 
> Obviously he was unaware that there were anti-spyware programs that were actually viruses in disguise and had no knowledge of AVG free.
> ...




It's actually quite simple... you piss them off. Think to yourself, does this really matter? Won't it just be better if I let them be retarded? It will, trust me. 

Oh and BTW, knowing about ridiculously simple things like knowing that an executive file doesn't have the whole program, and "knowing a lot about the internet" doesn't make you some kind of guru. Anyone who isn't retarded knows that.

CSS isn't _that_ hard.

----------


## CymekSniper

> It's actually quite simple... you piss them off. Think to yourself, does this really matter? Won't it just be better if I let them be retarded? It will, trust me. 
> 
> Oh and BTW, knowing about ridiculously simple things like knowing that an executive file doesn't have the whole program, and "knowing a lot about the internet" doesn't make you some kind of guru. Anyone who isn't retarded knows that.
> 
> CSS isn't _that_ hard.



I will explain that I am not a "guru". I just want them to listen.

By that logic, they are in fact retarded.

----------


## Sornaensis

> I will explain that I am not a "guru"
> 
> I just want them to listen.



You must live in a town where people drink the factory effluent  ::?: .

----------


## Jeff777

> You must live in a town where people drink the factory effluent .



haha

----------


## Marvo

> What the FUCK are you talking about? The above argument is purely a fabrication! You don't know me or what I do in these situations!
> 
> All of these situations begin with me calmly explaining whatever it may be, but then slowly escalate as they deny my knowledge and insist that they are correct without any evidence as to why. Therefore, I don't shut them and their arguments out for they have none. It's only when they persist not having arguments and claiming something to be true against my claims which are supported with good arguments *when I get angry.*



"When I get angry." Looks like that's where you fail. If you can't keep calm, you fail at the argument. Your friends are most likely trying to get you pissed, just to have a bit of fun.
Anyway, if you want to convince people more effectively, tell them that you can provide evidence, that what you say is true. 
The problem is, that when you've been discussing for a longer time, people build up a certain amount of pride, that holds them going on their own perception of the argument, despite that they _know_ that they're wrong. To get them out of this, you have to provide good and _well-worded_ arguments, that they can associate with other things.





> *I really should report you to the admins for such an insolent post.*



You do that.





> Oh and by the way, I've only been working with computers since about two years ago. I've learned much because I accept knowledge far easier.




When I had worked with computers for 7 years, when I was 11, I thought I knew a lot. Even though you know a lot, you still have to accept the view, that you could potentially be wrong, and even though somebody doesn't know as much as you, still knows something you don't.
Take the virus example from your original post. You can actually get vira through torrents quite easily, and torrents _are_ filesharing. People can get you to put all kinds of shit in your own computer. So there.

Edit: fixed some wording and formulation problems.

I, however, am perfect.

----------


## Man of Steel

> I, however, am perfect.



Yes, yes you are.  :wink2:

----------


## CymekSniper

> "When I get angry." Looks like that's where you fail. If you can't keep calm, you fail at the argument. Your friends are most likely trying to get you pissed, just to have a bit of fun.
> Anyway, if you want to convince people more effectively, tell them that you can provide evidence, that what you say is true. 
> The problem is, that when you've been discussing for a longer time, people build up a certain amount of pride, that holds them going on their own perception of the argument, despite that they _know_ that they're wrong. To get them out of this, you have to provide good and _well-worded_ arguments, that they can associate with other things.
> 
> 
> 
> You do that.
> 
> 
> ...



But that's why I get angry. I do give them well thought out arguments, I do stay calm for a substantial period of time, but they just don't listen.

Yes, yes it's true that torrents are considered filesharing programs, they're just different than limewire and frostwire. I am aware that you can get viruses from torrents and I could have given him that information along with how to avoid it.

----------


## arby

<Error: Message could not be read>

Debugging.
Debugging..
Debugging...

<Potential cause: Interference from all the excess irony floating around in this thread>

----------


## Marvo

> But that's why I get angry. I do give them well thought out arguments, I do stay calm for a substantial period of time, but they just don't listen.
> 
> Yes, yes it's true that torrents are considered filesharing programs, they're just different than limewire and frostwire. I am aware that you can get viruses from torrents and I could have given him that information along with how to avoid it.



The people you're talking to, are fucking dumb.

----------


## Sornaensis

> The people you're talking to, are fucking dumb.



Read my above post  :smiley: .

----------


## Grod

> I will explain that I am not a "guru". I just want them to listen.
> 
> By that logic, they are in fact retarded.



Yes... that's what I said.


You don't NEED to tell them off about whatever. When you go out of your way to correct someone about something, when it doesn't really matter, they will understandably be angry.  Let them bathe in their ignorance.

----------


## Xaqaria

> Yes, yes it's true that torrents are considered filesharing programs, they're just different than limewire and frostwire. I am aware that you can get viruses from torrents and I could have given him that information along with how to avoid it.



But you didn't. Instead you fed him half truths and misinformation.[/dickmove]

----------


## Ynot

> Instead you fed him half truths and misinformation.



but it's so much fun to do that

did you know the universe was created in 6 days? *snigger*

----------


## Sornaensis

> but it's so much fun to do that
> 
> did you know the universe was created in 6 days? *snigger*



lol.

Best way to make room on your hard-drive:



```
Go to MyComputer

Click on "Local Disk"

Press Ctrl+A

Press "Delete"

You'll have all the space you need!
```


(Ok, so it's not REALLY a *lie*, but it's misleading  :tongue2: .)

----------


## Marvo

> lol.
> 
> Best way to make room on your hard-drive:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Go to MyComputer
> 
> ...



Deleting Windows with Windows, is like trying to eat yourself.

----------


## Sornaensis

> Deleting Windows with Windows, is like trying to eat yourself.



 ::lol:: 

Yea, well an OS with nothing in it is not much fun anyway.

It's still a funny joke!  :Sad:

----------


## Ynot

> Deleting Windows with Windows, is like trying to eat yourself.



Windows regularly attempts to eat itself

----------


## Sornaensis

> Windows regularly attempts to eat itself



My windoze box just pooed on itself!  ::o:

----------


## Ynot

> My windoze box just pooed on itself!



ah, yes
you must have the German Edition

----------


## Sornaensis

> ah, yes
> you must have the German Edition



No, if it was the german edition, it would preach it Uber-superiority to me in Command Prompt  ::lol::

----------


## Grod

> Yea, well an OS with nothing in it is not much fun anyway.
> 
> It's still a funny joke!




Don't worry Seismosaur, *I* thought it was funny... Do you want a hug?

----------


## wasup

I feel bad for  sniper he came in here looking for support and just got shut down

----------


## Jeff777

Cymek definitely isn't emotionally weak, he'll survive.

----------


## CymekSniper

Oh for Christ's sake is this thread still alive?

CAN AN ADMIN PLEASE CLOSE THIS THING?

----------


## nina

> Oh for Christ's sake is this thread still alive?
> 
> CAN AN ADMIN PLEASE CLOSE THIS THING?



Why?

----------


## Man of Steel

Yes, why, Cymek?

----------


## Jeff777

Yes, why Cymek?

----------


## arby

Why, yes Cymek!

----------


## wasup

Yes Cymek... why?

----------


## Ynot

I am Spartacus

oops, wrong meme

----------


## Sornaensis

> I am Spartacus
> 
> oops, wrong meme



I sense senseless banter :p.

----------


## CymekSniper

Because it turned into a big, fat, boiling pot of bullshit.

----------


## Jeff777

> Because it turned into a big, fat, boiling pot of bullshit.



hahaha!

----------


## Sornaensis

> Because it turned into a big, fat, boiling pot of bullshit.



Someone's mad because they got shushed.

Oh, and watch that language  ::nono::

----------


## Jeff777

> Someone's mad because they got shushed.
> 
> Oh, and watch that language



You my friend are a riot lol!  Thank you guys...this thread has been non-stop rip roaring laughter after laughter.  I commend you Cymek and all those that chipped in to make my sides hurt.   ::laughtillhurts::  :Drama:

----------


## Sornaensis

> You my friend are a riot lol!  Thank you guys...this thread has been non-stop rip roaring laughter after laughter.  I commend you Cymek and all those that chipped in to make my sides hurt.



 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Jeff777

bump

----------


## Universal Mind

I am a technological retard, so I have stayed out of the Tech Talk forum in all of my time at this web site.  I decided to finally leave a post here just to know that I did it, and this looked like the right thread for something so meaningless.  

Yay, I did it!   ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

> I am a technological retard, so I have stayed out of the Tech Talk forum in all of my time at this web site.  I decided to finally leave a post here just to know that I did it, and this looked like the right thread for something so meaningless.  
> 
> Yay, I did it!



lmao

----------


## Sornaensis

> lmao



 ::bslap::

----------


## tokyo_kurikinton

LMAO all the way up to the elbow. ::lol::

----------


## Jeff777

lulz...cymek is a GOD for starting this thread haha.

----------


## ClouD

Oh it does indeedy make me giddy reading this.

I actually read the whole thing.

----------


## cuddleyperson

hey Cymek maybe they just think your a pain in the ass for being all high and mighty, i mean some people aren't great with technology. LMAO try explaining all the rules of a sport to me....yeah.... ::D: 

Though your a pain in the sides to me, well not you... kudos for starting this thread and thanks everyone for your great replies. Seis, Jeff etc

ON a side note, if we look at your location Cymek.."I came from nowhere because I am everywhere." 

It seems you compare yourself to a God, in this thread it's more of a " G0d 0f t3h int3rw3bs and b3y0nd!". But it all suggests an over inflated ego!!

*Hides behind Seis*( i always imagine you as strong and since i realized i'm only 5"6ish, an inch smaller then i thought, i need someone to protect me)

----------


## Sornaensis

> hey Cymek maybe they just think your a pain in the ass for being all high and mighty, i mean some people aren't great with technology. LMAO try explaining all the rules of a sport to me....yeah....
> 
> Though your a pain in the sides to me, well not you... kudos for starting this thread and thanks everyone for your great replies. Seis, Jeff etc
> 
> ON a side note, if we look at your location Cymek.."I came from nowhere because I am everywhere." 
> 
> It seems you compare yourself to a God, in this thread it's more of a " G0d 0f t3h int3rw3bs and b3y0nd!". But it all suggests an over inflated ego!!
> 
> *Hides behind Seis*( i always imagine you as strong and since i realized i'm only 5"6ish, an inch smaller then i thought, i need someone to protect me)




Lmao! I'm 5'6".

Oh, and yes, we all know Cymek's ego is about to blow up from being the Techno-lord over his friends.

Which, in all honesty, sound very imaginary  :tongue2: .

 ::D:

----------


## cuddleyperson

hey hey lol im only one inch shorter then the average girl for my age.......

three more inches for the average boy though..damn :tongue2: 

My friend is 5"2 i am much taller then she is so ;p;p;p;p to you

so giant Seis, how tall are YOU!?!?!?!

----------


## Sornaensis

> Lmao! *I'm 5'6".*
> 
> Oh, and yes, we all know Cymek's ego is about to blow up from being the Techno-lord over his friends.
> 
> Which, in all honesty, sound very imaginary .



 :tongue2:

----------


## cuddleyperson

yes because i didn't see :tongue2:  

"*LMAO 5"6*"( which by the way isn't " the sign for inches anyway, so isn't that 5inches and some random measurement?

----------


## Sornaensis

> yes because i didn't see 
> 
> "*LMAO 5"6*"( which by the way isn't " the sign for inches anyway, so isn't that 5inches and some random measurement?



 ::?:  It says 5'6".

----------


## cuddleyperson

no i mean you said LMAO "IM" 5"6
all i saw was "LMAO 5"6" for some reason :tongue2: . I assumed you were poking fun at my height because you were much taller. :tongue2:

----------


## Sornaensis

> no i mean you said LMAO "IM" 5"6
> all i saw was "LMAO 5"6" for some reason. I assumed you were poking fun at my height because you were much taller.



I'm taller than you? I thought you were 5'6".  ::?:

----------


## Jeff777

> hey Cymek maybe they just think your a pain in the ass for being all high and mighty, i mean some people aren't great with technology. LMAO try explaining all the rules of a sport to me....yeah....
> 
> Though your a pain in the sides to me, well not you... kudos for starting this thread and thanks everyone for your great replies. Seis, Jeff etc
> 
> ON a side note, if we look at your location Cymek.."I came from nowhere because I am everywhere." 
> 
> It seems you compare yourself to a God, in this thread it's more of a " G0d 0f t3h int3rw3bs and b3y0nd!". But it all suggests an over inflated ego!!
> 
> *Hides behind Seis*( i always imagine you as strong and since i realized i'm only 5"6ish, an inch smaller then i thought, i need someone to protect me)



Wow.... :Clap:

----------


## cuddleyperson

> I'm taller than you? I thought you were 5'6".



damn you Seis im explaining my confusion!! :tongue2: 

Ok lets lay it out simple!

Your 5"6, i am also 5"6( well.... 5"6.5 really..hehehe HALF COUNTS) so we are basically the same height. I THOUGHT you were taller because i misread your post. Then everything just got confuzzling. :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## cuddleyperson

> Wow....



AHH my online sarcasm detector is broken! I don't know what to think now!! ::shock::

----------


## Jeff777

> AHH my online sarcasm detector is broken! I don't know what to think now!!



Lol great post  :wink2:   :boogie:

----------


## CymekSniper

*sigh* Conflict seems to follow me wherever I go... I never thought it'd find my hiding place here.

It's all very depressing.

----------


## tokyo_kurikinton

> *sigh* Conflict seems to follow me wherever I go... I never thought it'd find my hiding place here.
> 
> It's all very depressing.



depressing.... like a FOX!  ::lol::

----------

